# Honda Element Rear Seat Removal



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

I am almost sure I will buy a new Element next year but I need to hear from those who already own one about the rear seats.

I think I will remove them completely (as opposed to folding them up along the side) I think it will take up too much interior space and I don't like the right side blind spot the passenger side seat creates when stored. So, how many Element owners do this as opposed to just folding them up? The usual reasons for keeping them in don't apply to me since my kids are grown and this vehicle will be used as an all-around bike & dog hauler.

One more thing, my bikes are XL size and I'm pretty sure they will fit inside the car with the front wheels removed. Am I correct?


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

I usually keep mine in during the week as I use it for work too. I have built a platform (stole design from another user on EOC) for the rear that sits behind the seats that gives me more storage space access. I carry toolboxes and other things I need when I am on the road and the platform helps me keep organized without piling things on top of each other. 

There is usually plenty of room with the seats just flipped out of the way but if you don't need the seats then just pull them out. It is amazing how much you can get in the back without the seats there. The other day I had a full sized couch that needed to go to the dump in there. It hung off the back a bit but fit in great. 

The bikes in the back - my friends bike fit in the back and I believe he is a L or an XL. Unless you have some big downhill bike it should fit in the back fine with he wheels on. I ended up getting a hitch rack so I would have more space inside to haul equipment.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. 

I will have a hitch rack for the E but of course, there are times when it's nice to put the bike in the back. I've seen photos of mountain bikes stuffed inside the car with both wheels attached but I have a hard time imagining there being enough room for an XL bike w/o front wheel removal.


----------



## YoungerNow (Nov 10, 2006)

onepivot said:


> I think I will remove them completely (as opposed to folding them up along the side) I think it will take up too much interior space and I don't like the right side blind spot the passenger side seat creates when stored. So, how many Element owners do this as opposed to just folding them up?


My girlfriend's Element is our only vehicle, and sees lots of use. We remove the seats completely and leave them at home when we're going on long road trips. Actually, the rear seats are sitting in my living room right now because we haven't gotten around to putting them back in since our Thanksgiving trip.

We almost never fold the seats up along the side. As you suspect, they still take up a bit of space in that configuration, and the passenger-side blind spot is annoying. About the only time I can recall us folding up the seats is when we needed to transport some large object across town and didn't want to bother with removing the seats for a short errand.


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

onepivot said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I will have a hitch rack for the E but of course, there are times when it's nice to put the bike in the back. I've seen photos of mountain bikes stuffed inside the car with both wheels attached but I have a hard time imagining there being enough room for an XL bike w/o front wheel removal.


Before I had my hitch rack me and a buddy had both our bikes in the back with the wheels on with only one seat removed. Just used a couple of bungie cords to hold them in place. Mine is a medium his is a large or extra large and they fit in fine. If you haven't been to element owners club you should check it out - http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/ Lots of info on there. They have a biking camping etc section.

Edit - here is a thread on that board you might find interesting. Looks like it is a little tough to get an XL 29er in the back with the wheels on. This thread has recommendations and pictures.

http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33784&highlight=picture+bike+inside

And here is another thread with some more information on getting bikes in the back

http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33784&highlight=picture+bike+inside


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

kaikara said:


> Before I had my hitch rack me and a buddy had both our bikes in the back with the wheels on with only one seat removed. Just used a couple of bungie cords to hold them in place. Mine is a medium his is a large or extra large and they fit in fine. If you haven't been to element owners club you should check it out - http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/ Lots of info on there. They have a biking camping etc section.
> 
> Edit - here is a thread on that board you might find interesting. Looks like it is a little tough to get an XL 29er in the back with the wheels on. This thread has recommendations and pictures.
> 
> ...


Sweet. I will check that out. Of course, I ride an XL 29er


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

onepivot...the Element will be perfect for what you are looking to do. My friend regularly drives around with the rear seats out of his Element and it easily swallows my XL 29er AND his L 29er in the back with the front wheels removed. Actually, his Element will fit both of our bikes and all of our equipment with only one rear seat removed...so you have enough room for a third person if you put a hitch mount bike on the rear for his/her bike.


----------



## Deeohgee (Jun 30, 2008)

I sometime take a third passenger so I leave one rear seat in but folded up. The passenger side rear seat stays out. I do not like the way it blocks some of the rear view while folded up. I put my 20" Hoss in back against the folded seat. I do take the front wheel off but I do not have too. I like to bungee the bike to the folded seat so it wont roll around. Just one short bungee from the grab bar, over the seat, to the frame below the seat is all it takes. Loads of extra room for camping gear and some fire wood.

I do have a roof rack with a basket for those trips I need more room but 80% of the time the bike stays in back.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

I got two bikes in mine a couple nights ago, with just one seat folded up, wheels on. If you're in doubt, bring your bike to the dealer and see if it fits. We did that with our tandem, it was tight but it made it (front wheel removed). If the salesman won't let you try it, he's not very motivated. And these days they're real motivated.

You might bring some old towels or sheets along to protect the interior.


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

As YoungerNow stated, for shorter trips around town and such I leave the seats in, folded up, and just deal with the blind spot. If possible, I just fold up the drivers side. I've hauled 3 people, a cat, 2 bikes, and enough gear for 5 days inside before. It was a little cramped but we pulled it off. For longer trips we'll remove the seats or if we know we'll need to haul 3+ people once we reach our destination we'll just use the hitch rack.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

When the time comes to get serious about buying I will take my bike to the dealer. I still have a hard time thinking my XL 29er bike will fit, but ya'll have said it will so.....

BTW, my local dealer has one 2008 left and the salesperson I talked to last week REALLY wanted to move it.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

onepivot said:


> When the time comes to get serious about buying I will take my bike to the dealer. I still have a hard time thinking my XL 29er bike will fit, but ya'll have said it will so.....
> 
> BTW, my local dealer has one 2008 left and the salesperson I talked to last week REALLY wanted to move it.


Grab it, the '09 is really fugly.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

I took the rear seats out since I don't have kids and am single.
That's about 120 lbs of weight off, so I'd like to think it helps with accel and mpg.


----------



## Rufudufus (Apr 27, 2004)

Strafer said:


> I took the rear seats out since I don't have kids and am single.
> That's about 120 lbs of weight off, so I'd like to think it helps with accel and mpg.


I was reading an article in Motor Trend a couple days ago, they did some fuel economy testing and found that removing a hundred pounds from a vehicle did result in improved economy, about 4% I think, depending on vehicle and speed.


----------



## ou98dtbiggs (Jan 24, 2005)

*The Element rules for bikes.*

My element can fit my tandem with the wheels on!! I have gone on vacation with 2 mountain bikes, 2 road bikes, and a tandem in the back(both road bikes where totally together). I normally have the seats out, I can fit Road bikes with their wheels on, but my 29er the front tire has to come off. Some like keeping the bikes out of the car, I find it just works better, and the bike can stay there if need be with less fear of it getting stolen.

-Darren


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

*They go in easy, so we leave them out.*

We keep the seats in the closet, and only put them in when we have visitors. When the inlaws visit it just takes a minute to put them in.

The rest of the time we leave them out for the extra room and visibility. We have a couple big dogs, and it is great for them with the seats out. Easy to clean and lots of space.

The Element is a great mountain bike vehicle!! Enough ground clearance to get down a reasonably rough dirt road, and good traction up steep hills. Can blow up a full size air mattress and sleep in it with lots of headroom. We put our gear in plastic tubs. On mountain bike camping trips, I rig up a netting across the inside, and stack all the gear in tubs, but leave a couple feet behind the seats for the dogs to ride.

We use an inexpensive receiver hitch rack from Performance that works excellent and cost $120. Last camping trip we carried me and my girlfriend, 2 big dogs, all our camping gear, and 2 bikes on the back and got 25mpg at 80mph.:thumbsup:


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Element is a Craigslist magnet.*



kaikara said:


> It is amazing how much you can get in the back without the seats there. The other day I had a full sized couch that needed to go to the dump in there. It hung off the back a bit but fit in great.


Here are some things we have hauled in the Element.

1. A full size washer and dryer, standing up.(had to tilt a little until past the opening, then they stood right up. Hatch closed.(Craigslist purchase)

2. A full size refrigerator laying on its side. Rear hatch closed.(Craigslist purchase)

3. TTR230 dirt bike. Had to rotate bars down and put wheel slightly between seats on a piece of wood to not damage center console.(have since bought a trailer and another bike)(Craigslist purchases on both bikes and trailer) Notice a trend here.

4. Couches. 3 times now!! Girlfriend finally made up her mind. This last one was a dual recliner. Fit in with hatch open.(all 3 Craigslist purchases):madman:

5. Elliptical trainer. Partially disassembled.(Yes,Craigslist again)

And one more thing. We bought the Element off Craigslist too!!!


----------



## burner (Mar 7, 2005)

The Element is bar none the best mtb vehicle, I sometimes think about upgrading to something else, but just can't bring myself to do it. Just so nice to be able to keep your bike inside your vehicle so easily.

The day I brought mine home I took the right rear seat out, hasn't been in the car since. Rarely use the left one, but it stays in, just in case, and to use as a bed for car camping. There's plenty of room for bikes and gear with that seat folded up. 

I can fit 2 large 29ers (one with 5" fork) with wheels on inside (with rear wheels coming a little ways in between the front seats, so yes the insides of my seats are a little dirty). For longer road trips or if the dog's coming along, I leave half of the back for the dog, and 2 29ers can fit behind passenger seat w/ front wheels off and gear packed around them.


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

If you have small bikes and no friends, the element rules.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

ChromedToast said:


> If you have small bikes and no friends, the element rules.


Did you NOT see the post directly above yours?
Unless you consider a 29er "small bike"? Troll much?


----------



## stevo75 (Feb 27, 2008)

The company I use to work for started getting the Element for work vehicles to replace the Safari/Astro vans since they were discontinued. At first I hated the Element but was surprised how much will fit into it and how zippy it was. Needless to say I was sold and will likely get one when my Cavalier dies. I actually like the new 09's front end and am glad the hood to trunk area has not changed too much.


----------



## twowheelsdown2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

ChromedToast said:


> If you have small bikes and no friends, the element rules.


So you're saying the Element rules then.


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

Lot's of great input to my post. Thanks! 

Well I surprised even myself when I took delivery on a nice 07' the day after Christmas. The industry is hurting (even the famously snooty Honda dealers) and the dealers are making the usual year-end deals to move their inventory. I probably could have scored real good on a leftover '08 but the '07 was good enough for me.

Anyhow, yes, my XL Niner will fit in the car w/o removing the front wheel. The front seats came out two hours after I got her home :thumbsup:


----------



## kaikara (Jul 18, 2006)

onepivot said:


> Lot's of great input to my post. Thanks!
> 
> Well I surprised even myself when I took delivery on a nice 07' the day after Christmas. The industry is hurting (even the famously snooty Honda dealers) and the dealers are making the usual year-end deals to move their inventory. I probably could have scored real good on a leftover '08 but the '07 was good enough for me.
> 
> Anyhow, yes, my XL Niner will fit in the car w/o removing the front wheel. The front seats came out two hours after I got her home :thumbsup:


Congrats on the new vehicle. I have a 2007 and they are great cars. Haven't had an issue with mine at all. It is funny the element is one of those cars that is really polarizing. I have driven it for 1.5 years and have had more people stop to talk to me about it then the 7years I drove my prelude. Get over to the element owners forum and get yourself registered. Lots of great people and information there.

http://www.elementownersclub.com/forums/


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

onepivot said:


> The front seats came out two hours after I got her home :thumbsup:


You must have very long arms and legs!!!


----------



## onepivot (Jan 14, 2004)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> You must have very long arms and legs!!!


Uh, I mean the BACK seats!


----------

